# Dog Run Enrichment



## bluefishJD (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, firstly hope I'm in the right area!! apologies if not. 2nd - new to this forum/community but hope to get some good advice and tips and ideas and also be able to part with my own words of wisdom and experience when needed! 
My Query: 
I'm in my new home over a year now and the first thing i built was a Dog Run for Bailey (my Dog). Now although he is not in his run for ever more than 4 - 4.5hrs and is supplied with chew toys and treat dispensing toys to keep him busy, I would like to progress it and inject a bit more fun into it - Do you know like life enrichment things they talk about in Zoo's etc... So i was just wondering does anyone have any ideas to what i could install or add to his area to make it more enjoyable while he is in there?. I'm thinking large cut tree trunk on it's side with lots of nooks and crannys for treats!! A dog version of a "Cat Tree" - Maybe ideas from dog parks that i could introduce to his run? (I live in ireland no dog parks!) The Run is 3m wide x 6.5m. Images attached. 

I know pic's may look bare but these were taken just after we moved in. Over the last 10months approx I've had a suspended 3m x 3m Tarp to act as a weather barrier overhead but this has become tattered so now have my eye on agri cladding roofing sheets to create a covered area over the gate and to the rear over his kennel. 

I'm also part of another forum where someone put forward the idea of a kids sand pit which is a great idea i think - hide treats/toys in the sand... 
so this kind of help / advice / ideas would be very much appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Enriching the environment is a fine idea, but I wouldn't be too quick to install a sandbox. They are notorious as breeding grounds for fleas.


----------



## bluefishJD (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Marsh Muppet - thanks for the heads up might have to go back to my source!! is this any kind of sand box? as it wouldn't be so much a sand box as it's a kids portable plastic sandpit (which you can purchase in most department stores) using kids play sand and then come summer i would have intended to put water in it to make a splash pool?

Thanks again for your advice
BF


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Depending on his breed, and how much drive he has, you could try a SpringPole...



















Our dogs seem to enjoy them, and they are easy & clean.

Blue loves his: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ1oKBsDT-c


----------



## bluefishJD (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey BradA - this looks like fun  (For Bailey that is!) He is a cross between an Irish Wolfhound and a bearded collie - constantly going and loves tug of war which means this "Springpole" could be worth a look! Can you tell me did you purchase this? and if so where? or did you make it up yourself (How?) it's just that i've never heard of this item before "the springpole" (never seen anything like it on the market here in Ireland) Cheers
BF


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Odd question but, does your dog play when you aren't watching him? My dog (and it seems like a fair number of other dogs) will not "play" without an audience. They will chew something tasty or maybe eventually get bored and destroy something if left alone too long, but when my dog is the yard and I go into the house, he tends to settle down and lay in the grass for the most part. He has a large grassy yard, sticks to grab, rope/tennis ball toy thing, dirt to dig etc. 
So it might not be that critical to provide lots of "stuff" to do for a few hours where he might just enjoy being outside a bit.

That said, the splash pool sounds like good fun but yeah, the sandbox probably won't end well. Sand gets really nasty very quickly if not covered well in between uses (look at good quality kid's sandboxes and all of them have covers). 

Something soft to lie on could be good, like one of those lounge chair cushions that are covered in waterproof fabric. In the US, discount stores sell them for a reasonable price (like Costco). Depends if your dog is the kind to chew it up.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

bluefishJD said:


> Hey BradA - this looks like fun  (For Bailey that is!) He is a cross between an Irish Wolfhound and a bearded collie - constantly going and loves tug of war which means this "Springpole" could be worth a look! Can you tell me did you purchase this? and if so where? or did you make it up yourself (How?) it's just that i've never heard of this item before "the springpole" (never seen anything like it on the market here in Ireland) Cheers
> BF


Oh yea, IMHO, a wolfhound should have plenty of prey instinct left to enjoy a springpole!

I ordered mine from here: http://www.thebullyhouse.net/productsforsale/springpole.html

It is WAY smarter to build your own, I was just too lazy to do that. Here is a DIY article on making your own springpole: http://www.bullybreedresource.com/forums/showthread.php?39-How-to-build-your-own-Spring-Pole

I hope that helps!


----------



## bluefishJD (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Shell must say it's a bit of both like you when i'm in the house he is fine with just lazing about the back garden or with a bone but thanks to the magic of webcams i set one up for a couple of weeks and watched him whilst i was at work and found he did play for awhile when i first left (usually with his stuffed kong / rope'n'ball) then he would relax and lay around for the most part and then he would be up and around as if he was looking for something to do? I know probably something destructive, if he got his paws on it so I suppose I just want to be able to provide a "fun" to be in environment for him when i do have to leave him on his own. 
the waterproof lounge chair is a good idea as from the webcam footage, nearly like clockwork, about 45mins before I would return he tended to drag his clean 'dry' blankets from his kennel so this could be a good option -

note your concerns about the sandpit getting nasty but from what i've been looking at "kids sandpits" they come with lids like you say so can easily cover it up and then come summer (thats even if we get a summer...I'm in ireland) can turn it into a splash pool / floating toys & treats)

Thanks for your input it's sparked a few ideas in my head
Cheers
BF


----------



## bluefishJD (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey BradA many thanks for those links my DIY skills kick in every so often so may take a trip to the hardware store this weekend! however link to buy may be just as handy again cheers for your help.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

You could add diatomaceous earth to the sand to prevent fleas and other bugs from from living in it.


----------

